# Varmints Inc. Cocobolo CR-1



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

My CR-1 enclosed reed in cocobolo. Straight forward field call. Oil and wax finish inside and out. A little stippling here and there. 5/8 bore. Can be tuned cottontail or jack.

Asking 25.00 shipped.

Paypal or whatever you would like.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice looking call


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome work Mark!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Good looking call.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Classy call Mark, Love that stippling.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great looking call Mark !


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

oops. this one is sold, thanks!

Mark


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

That was one sweet looking call. Love that color!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice!. By the way Mark, got the diaphragms yesterday at lunch, thanks. Couldn't wait, had to try them out. Good thing my wife works in town. After nearly gagging up my toenails and slobbering all over my shirt, I picked it up pretty quick. Messed with them for about five minutes and when I went outside to go to the shop, both my dogs were sitting on the porch staring at the front door wondering what they had treed.

:hunter:


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, lol bar-d cool deal : )

Mark


----------

